# David Lee is a Knick Starter!!!



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

For the rest of the Knicks Preseason Games David Lee should get a DNP in all. So he could chill the rest of the preseason games. 
And let Coach Isiah Thomas experiment without him. 
Curry & Frye need alot of work. Lee been making both of them look good. 

Maybe this will prove that David Lee should be a Starter at the start of the Regular Season, plus gather the most minutes played this season. I see David Lee as the MVP on this Knick Team if you want a WIN. 

I dont want to hear nothing about David Lee is a backup or Bench Player. With Jared Jefferies sidelined David Lee is a Starter that you dont want to get into early foul trouble.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*At the end of lastseason it was obvious as night & day that the Knicks Frontcourt Starters was a young C-Curry, PF-Frye, and SF-Lee, those three players only needed the coach confidence in Starting them consistently to start believing in each other while on the court. 

Changes has been made over the offseason to this Knick-Roster however, none of the new aquisition to this Knick-Roster should've affected the Frontcourt Starting Lineup of (especially Jared Jefferies): 

C-Curry (offense with few rebounds)

PF-Frye (bothsides of the court)

SF-Lee (Hustle on bothsides of the court)* 

This entire offseason the Knicks Brass, Coach, and public relation department should've been advertising and promoting these Three Young Frontcourt Players as the Knicks Future Starters to give each one confidence and a reason to work together this offseason at the GYM to be creative this 2006-7 upcomming season. 

*The Knicks have great Frontcourt defensive players on the Bench that could come into the game to slow their oposition scoring down while their Frontcourt Starters get rest (James, Malik, Jared, and Balkman are all Bench-Players compared to the Three Starters above).* 

For the Knicks to have a Great WINNING Season their Frontcourt Players have to have CHEMISTRY together on the court to makeup for any errors the Backcourt of Marbury, Francis, Crawford, Nate, and Jalen Rose might committ. 

*Lastseason BIGGEST Mistake was using Starter SG-Crawford off the bench to play with the benchplayers, rather than with Marbury & Curry in the Starting Lineup to get off to a great start each game vs oposition.* 
This season the Knicks have TWO Star PG, so SG-Crawford is able to come off the bench to add some explosive scoring as long as the Knicks have a SF-Defender (Lee, Jared, Balkman) on the court with him, and a PF-rebounder in Frye, Lee, or Jared. The Crawford/Curry thang is still working if they could get as much playingtime this season to add more creativeness together, rather than the little time they got together last season. 

*Not Starting SF-David Lee will lead to alot of first quarter Loses this season. Both C-Curry & PF-Frye DEPEND on SF-David Lee HELP and Leadership in the Frontcourt. 

David Lee has showed that he can play all Three-Frontcourt positions. And does it WELL with any or all of his Knick Teammates. 
Having David Lee come off the Bench on this Knick Roster is STUPID!!! *


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*It looks like I am the only believer in David Lee in this Forum.  

When you have Players like David Lee & Crawford on your team that give alot of oposing teams Starters problems you want these Players to START and FINISH each game. WHY? * 

1) Both Players have good chemistry with the other Starters. 

A) Crawford has well chemistry with Marbury & Curry. 

B) Lee has well chemistry with Curry, Frye, and Marbury. 

2) Both Players exel in either Defense or Offense. 

A) Crawford and Marbury Backcourt is an offensive tthreat with Curry. 

B) Lee and Frye Frontcourt defense helps Curry become a better shot blocker when oponents are forced to go in his direction. 

3) Less turnovers are made when both Crawford & Lee are on the court with Marbury, Frye, and Curry. Plus the Knicks out rebound their oponents with these 5-Players on the court.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

He should be. He is the toughest player on the team.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> *It looks like I am the only believer in David Lee in this Forum. *
> 
> *When you have Players like David Lee & Crawford on your team that give alot of oposing teams Starters problems you want these Players to START and FINISH each game. WHY? *
> 
> ...


I'm a believer of Lee I have seen the light and caught the Knicks holy ghost. :bbanana: Seriously, I think he will make a big positive impact on this team. With Jefferies out, I'm confident he will step in and filled the void defensively and clean the glass as well. I would give him the nod over Quentin for the starting SF spot if I was Isiah. We have a weak front line of rebounders, and adding Lee to the recipe will help us not hurt us. Lastly, I expect and will be highly disappointed if Crawford does not shine in Isiah's offense and have a good year.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I don't think many of us aren't believers in Lee, we just don't think he should start in his second season. I'm all for him getting a good run, but IMHO I think Q should start at the 3 and Lee should coming oof the bench and play the 4. I don't think playing him out of position just so that he can start is wise. I want him at the 4 backing up Frye.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> I don't think many of us aren't believers in Lee, we just don't think he should start in his second season. I'm all for him getting a good run, but IMHO I think Q should start at the 3 and Lee should coming oof the bench and play the 4. I don't think playing him out of position just so that he can start is wise. I want him at the 4 backing up Frye.



I can dig what your saying, but have you seen Curry & Frye on the court together Last season and in these Preseason games? 

Starting David Lee at the SF-Position in the first & third quarter maybe the most brilliant thing Isiah Thomas may do to save his JOB and Face. 

*David Lee is just as much a STARTER as Channing Frye (if not better)!!! *


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Kiyaman said:


> I can dig what your saying, but have you seen Curry & Frye on the court together Last season and in these Preseason games?
> 
> Starting David Lee at the SF-Position in the first & third quarter maybe the most brilliant thing Isiah Thomas may do to save his JOB and Face.


Hey, I'm open to anything at this point. If Zeke wants to do that I wouldn't complain. I can definitely understand the desire to have Lee in there, he plays with a lot of heart. Plus, you can't tell how good he is if he's sitting on the bench! 



> *David Lee is just as much a STARTER as Channing Frye (if not better)!!! *


I cannot agree with this statement, however. Frye is better and more valuable than Lee by far. Lee is nowhere near the shooter Frye is and is far less intimidating defensively.


----------

